# Wanted - Colnago C50



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Wanted - Colnago C50. Either a frame of complete bike. Size, around a 53/54 top tube c to c. Thanks


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

nicensleazy said:


> Wanted - Colnago C50. Either a frame of complete bike. Size, around a 54/55 top tube c to c. Thanks


http://cgi.ebay.com/Colnago-C50-Road-Bike-/110527042052?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item19bbecd204


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks, but I'm in the UK.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

nicensleazy said:


> Thanks, but I'm in the UK.


You should talk to Mike at Maestro then. Maybe even Bellatisport, but he doesn't have it listed on his website.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm really looking for a used bike. So either a, C50, Extreme C or Extreme Power.


----------

